# Moving back to UK



## Philipfrancis (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum and i have searched for answers on the internet but have not come up with anything, so i'm hoping that someone can offer me advice and information on how to go about it.

Both my partner and i were born in India and my wife was working in UK since 25 March 2005 to till April 2009. She was working as a Registered Nurse. We suppose to get permanent residency March 2010. In our passport work permit visa stamped and it shows she can work till February 2011. 

We left UK in April 2009 and moved to Australia and she working as a Registered Nurse here. We really miss UK. Our all friends are in UK and we miss all of them. We have now both decided we want to come back to UK but we don't know how to go about it. My son two years old and he born in UK. I really need advice can we go back to UK?

Please advise me and I would be very grateful to you.

Regards

Philip Francis


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Philipfrancis said:


> Hi All, I'm new to this forum and i have searched for answers on the internet but have not come up with anything, so i'm hoping that someone can offer me advice and information on how to go about it.
> 
> Both my partner and i were born in India and my wife was working in UK since 25 March 2005 to till April 2009. She was working as a Registered Nurse. We suppose to get permanent residency March 2010. In our passport work permit visa stamped and it shows she can work till February 2011.
> 
> We left UK in April 2009 and moved to Australia and she working as a Registered Nurse here. We really miss UK. Our all friends are in UK and we miss all of them. We have now both decided we want to come back to UK but we don't know how to go about it. My son two years old and he born in UK. I really need advice can we go back to UK?


If your partner's visa and work permit are still current, sure she can return to UK and you can accompany her as her partner (do you have relevant visa still current?) As for indefinite leave to remain, I'm afraid she has been away from UK too long to qualify, and has to start afresh (5 years). The limit for absence is 3 months or 6 months in total. Only exceptional compassionate reasons allow absences longer than the limit, such as serious illness of close family member or absences directly arising from employment in UK (e.g. being posted abroad by UK employer). Pity you didn't leave UK after obtaining ILR, which would have allowed absences abroad up to 2 years.


----------



## Philipfrancis (Feb 11, 2010)

*moving back to uk*



Joppa said:


> If your partner's visa and work permit are still current, sure she can return to UK and you can accompany her as her partner (do you have relevant visa still current?) As for indefinite leave to remain, I'm afraid she has been away from UK too long to qualify, and has to start afresh (5 years). The limit for absence is 3 months or 6 months in total. Only exceptional compassionate reasons allow absences longer than the limit, such as serious illness of close family member or absences directly arising from employment in UK (e.g. being posted abroad by UK employer). Pity you didn't leave UK after obtaining ILR, which would have allowed absences abroad up to 2 years.


Joppa, thanks a lot for all the detailed information! My doubt is one of my friend says that when my wife resigned from the work in UK her visa must be automatically cancelled. Is it true? We suppose to get Permanent Residency next month and in our life and we made a big mistake. I dont know what to do. YOu said that we have to start afresh five years to get our PR. Again i am telling i miss UK.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Philipfrancis said:


> Joppa, thanks a lot for all the detailed information! My doubt is one of my friend says that when my wife resigned from the work in UK her visa must be automatically cancelled. Is it true? We suppose to get Permanent Residency next month and in our life and we made a big mistake. I dont know what to do. YOu said that we have to start afresh five years to get our PR. Again i am telling i miss UK.


If she had a Tier 2 General visa (for shortage skills occupation, which nursing is), then yes, she will have to renew it when getting another nursing job. She will need to have a job offer and sponsorship before she can send off her application, which should be done while still in Australia. The original visa limit of February 2011 was for a previous job which has now finished. And as I have said, she will have to work for further 5 years before becoming eligible for ILR (settlement): 3 years on initial visa, and 2 years on extension.


----------



## Philipfrancis (Feb 11, 2010)

Philipfrancis said:


> Joppa, thanks a lot for all the detailed information! My doubt is one of my friend says that when my wife resigned from the work in UK her visa must be automatically cancelled. Is it true? We suppose to get Permanent Residency next month and in our life and we made a big mistake. I dont know what to do. YOu said that we have to start afresh five years to get our PR. Again i am telling i miss UK.


Dear Joppa,

Thank you very much for your valuable advice. Now i feel that its very difficult to come over there because first we have to find a job, then she has to work another five years to get Permanent Residency. After coming over there, if the rules changes if they dont extend the visa then we would be in a big trouble. We already took a loan to come over here. Anyway in our life we did a great mistake. Honestly speaking always uk memories are coming all the time.

Once again thank you for the advice.

Regards

Philip


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Philipfrancis said:


> Thank you very much for your valuable advice. Now i feel that its very difficult to come over there because first we have to find a job, then she has to work another five years to get Permanent Residency. After coming over there, if the rules changes if they dont extend the visa then we would be in a big trouble. We already took a loan to come over here. Anyway in our life we did a great mistake. Honestly speaking always uk memories are coming all the time.


It really is a shame you didn't stay in UK for one more year to get your partner's ILR before moving to Australia. Now she is in the same position as she was prior to relocating to UK first time around.
Clearly she must be an experienced nurse, so I'd have thought jobs will be available for her. There are some nursing agencies that specialise in finding positions for overseas nurses. Jobs on offer may not be her first choice, but at least it will get you a foothold in UK, and after being here for a while, she will be able to move to a better job, applying for a change in her visa while in UK. Perhaps she always has contacts from her time in UK.


----------



## rikinwales (Feb 16, 2010)

Permanent nursing contracts are becoming harder to get as Trusts use more and more 'bank' nurses; you go on the books and they phone you when a shift is available, this way the trusts save on staff holiday pay, sick pay and pensions etc. I finished nursing in November, glad to be out of it now and never thought I say that a few years ago


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rikinwales said:


> Permanent nursing contracts are becoming harder to get as Trusts use more and more 'bank' nurses; you go on the books and they phone you when a shift is available, this way the trusts save on staff holiday pay, sick pay and pensions etc. I finished nursing in November, glad to be out of it now and never thought I say that a few years ago


True about NHS, but there are nursing positions in private residential and nursing homes, which are always in demand, so provided you aren't too fussed about where you work, jobs will be available. Get in contact with agencies specialising in overseas nurses.


----------



## rikinwales (Feb 16, 2010)

Joppa your right about the care and nursing homes. Agency work in some parts of the country has all but dried up, here in Wales many trusts have all but banned their use, they really are a last resort for staffing; a few years ago I could work all the shifts I wanted for agencies but not now. There is more agency work in the big cities like Birmingham and London though. As you said, sign up for all the agencies you can and hospital banks.


----------



## JazMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Dont look back, head straight back. We moved to Canada too from the UK and miss the friends and social life!!!..most important factor of life..ability to enjoy and have fun!!!..good luck!!


----------



## Philipfrancis (Feb 11, 2010)

Joppa said:


> If your partner's visa and work permit are still current, sure she can return to UK and you can accompany her as her partner (do you have relevant visa still current?) As for indefinite leave to remain, I'm afraid she has been away from UK too long to qualify, and has to start afresh (5 years). The limit for absence is 3 months or 6 months in total. Only exceptional compassionate reasons allow absences longer than the limit, such as serious illness of close family member or absences directly arising from employment in UK (e.g. being posted abroad by UK employer). Pity you didn't leave UK after obtaining ILR, which would have allowed absences abroad up to 2 years.


Hi Joppa,

I just wanted to tell one more thing that my wife was working as a nurse in a nursing home in United Kingdom and when she got a job in Australia she is working in the same nursing home in Australia. (I mean UK's nursing home and Australian nursing home are the same company) What i am trying to tell you that she is still working in the same nursing home in Australia. In that case there is any chance if we are coming to UK eligible to get the permanent residency.

Your valuable suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Philipfrancis (Feb 11, 2010)

Joppa said:


> If your partner's visa and work permit are still current, sure she can return to UK and you can accompany her as her partner (do you have relevant visa still current?) As for indefinite leave to remain, I'm afraid she has been away from UK too long to qualify, and has to start afresh (5 years). The limit for absence is 3 months or 6 months in total. Only exceptional compassionate reasons allow absences longer than the limit, such as serious illness of close family member or absences directly arising from employment in UK (e.g. being posted abroad by UK employer). Pity you didn't leave UK after obtaining ILR, which would have allowed absences abroad up to 2 years.




I just wanted to tell one more thing that my wife was working as a nurse in a nursing home in United Kingdom and when she got a job in Australia she is working in the same nursing home in Australia. (I mean UK's nursing home and Australian nursing home are the same company) What i am trying to tell you that she is still working in the same nursing home in Australia. In that case there is any chance if we are coming to UK eligible to get the permanent residency.

Your valuable suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's worth a try, but norml stipulation is that your wife has relocated to Australia at the request of her UK employer, like someone working for Barclays Bank in UK is sent out to its Australian subsidiary for a limited period. If she can prove it, it may be worth arguing her case. But Home Office usually only allows business trip type of absence from UK, say a maximum of a few months, not a long-term relocation.


----------



## Sheila Buitenbos (Feb 15, 2010)

*Sheila*

I am interested in returning to Scotland. I presently live in South Africa. I see there are quite a lot of jobs advertised if you search on the net, however, I am told verbally that the job situation in Scotland is grave and the chances are better off down south. 

I am looking for a position in the P.A. Exec Secretary field.

If anyone can offer any advice, it would be much appreciated.
Thanks - Sheila


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sheila Buitenbos said:


> I am interested in returning to Scotland. I presently live in South Africa. I see there are quite a lot of jobs advertised if you search on the net, however, I am told verbally that the job situation in Scotland is grave and the chances are better off down south.
> 
> I am looking for a position in the P.A. Exec Secretary field.
> 
> ...


Any job is hard to get. Even if there are several adverts, you don't know how many people are applying. Don't be surprised if each ad generates 100s of applicants. You cannot find out about the real situation until you come over and test the waters for yourself, as nobody takes much notice of applicants still located abroad. If you have a unique skill and experience a particular employer is looking for (e.g. first-hand experience of SA mining industry), you may be in with a chance. Perhaps the best way is to network among existing business contacts in UK, sending out feelers that you are interested in working for them.


----------

